
Immersive Light Field Video with a Layered Mesh Representation - PetitPrince
https://augmentedperception.github.io/deepviewvideo/
======
ChicagoBoy11
the google lightfield display app for steamvr was absolutely mindblowing, and
i remember at the time thinking how awesome it would be if somehow they
managed to do it with video, and if maybe someday the rendering
algorithm/bandwidth available would allow it to be livestreamed. Turns out
that day is... now lol.

Honestly, if you have a VR rig give their demo a shot. I can honestly say this
is the one project I've seen where I would hands down quit my job immediately
to become involved with it somehow if I had the option. It is abundantly clear
to me that the future of media consumption and production will go in this
direction. Insanely cool.

~~~
woah
20-60x bandwidth requirements to be able to move your head around a little? Is
it worth it?

~~~
faeyanpiraat
Bandwidth is getting cheaper over time. Couple of years ago I got a 56K modem,
and now 1gbps connections are getting mainstream.

~~~
eptcyka
What you mean is, a couple of decades ago you got a 56k modem.

------
VikingCoder
Where's the downloadable viewer that works with Vive / Rift? :)

------
chrisco255
Impressive. I'm guessing it's not long until this is used for live sporting
events and concerts with virtual tickets available for those with VR headsets.

~~~
anonytrary
It even adds a whole new meaning to "interactive movie".

~~~
faeyanpiraat
Postproduction on this would be a nightmare though, so I wouldnt bet this
being used on movies soon.

~~~
jacobush
It would still be possible though - it would be more like older movies, where
you had to nail a shot in the take, post production was mostly cutting.

Cutting would still be more resource intensive anyways for this new tech,
because you would have to evaluate if the scene works from all plausible
angles.

------
sdflhasjd
There's something weird about the video, I can't quite put my finger on it.

It almost feels like there's an eyelash in my eye...

~~~
mistaken
If you look closely, there are some blurry artifacts in the video. Still, it's
very impressive.

~~~
gsliepen
They did mention that they are compression the image data with H.265, so
depending on the quality level, low-contrast areas might get smeared out.
Also, there are some depth resolving errors here and there, which might be
solved by using better algorithms. Or this might be an artifact from
compressing the layer geometry (they used the Draco library, but did not
specify in the paper what parameters they used). The paper mentions some of
the limitations they encountered.

------
pgt
This would be great for cooking shows, fine repair work or surgical training
to see "behind objects".

------
aeontech
This is astonishingly cool. Can’t wait for this to become commonly available!

